# Type 2 diabetes and exercise course



## boysie (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Guys

My name is Paul and I have been a type 1 diabetic for 13 years. I have always been a sporty individual, and even more so after my diagnosis. I played regular Sunday League football, have completed the London Marathon, regulary participate in fun runs and have plans for more big challenges.

I graduated from University last year with a sports science degree, and am also a qualified personal trainer and sports massage therapist. Through my years of experience with diabetes and exercise I always found that diabetes care was somewhat lacking in the area of exercise - and I always had to motivate myself and test out new things to learn what worked best and how I should go about doing things. I never knew of anyone who I could answer my questions and who could advise me on the best way of exercising with my condition.

With this is mind, and after seeing a large section of this site devoted to exercise and diabetes, I am creating a course for type 2 diabetics which would involve one on one personal training sessions, exercise classes, presentations on nutrition and exericse, gym membership, fitness programs, and cooking sessions. I believe that this would create a fantastic way of encouraging us to exercise and lead healthy lifestyles, whilst also creating an a supportive network and perhaps even new lifetime friends.

As part of my research into this course I am looking for type 2 diabetics to fill out a simple quesitonnaire which can be found at the link below. If you are happy to do this all you need to do is click on the link, download the questionnaire, click on the appropiate boxes, and then click submit form - and I will then recieve your response.

Thank you in advance for taking the time to read this and if you have any questions or would like to contact me to discuss any aspects please feel free to message me.

Kindest Regards

Paul Barette

The link is here:

https://share.acrobat.com/adc/document.do?docid=2bff006f-719c-412e-b7cd-19f946101b54


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds like an excellent idea Paul, I hope you get a good response!


----------



## boysie (Sep 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like an excellent idea Paul, I hope you get a good response!



Thanks for the support Northerner!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 14, 2009)

Good luck, I hope it's a success.


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

hi paul wish you all the best and hope you get a good response


----------

